# How long really?!?



## lilmissloud (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi ladies, I'm hoping there's someone out there that can answer my questions, 
Under investigation since 2011. Was diagnosed in June 14 with tubal factors and had my double tube removal late last year. We were referred to uhw in Dec,  told approx 6-8months. Dh has since rang the hospital nearly 7 months later to be told we probably won't be seen till Feb next year! Now both I and dh have been extremely patient but today DH has had enough! And I agree!  We both think its disgusting to think this is the normal level of service to expect. We will end up going private I expect, however we are both enraged by the fact had we had known it take so long to be told again to wait, we would have paid private even for the initial investigations.  Although we've been ttc for 6 yrs now the frustration hasn't been to bad until now
We are annoyed by the lack of information and I would like to know is there anything we can do about it. Transfer to neath or complain perhaps. Thanks in advance x


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi there, sorry I don't really have any answers for you. I was referred in March this year, I rang to see how long the wait was and they told me at least a year before initial consultation and then looking at another year after that before treatment begins. I asked about transferring to Neath and they said I couldn't do that until I reached the top of the list. I have since gone abroad for private ivf as its a lot cheaper. It didn't work but I'm going back at the end of June for my second attempt.


----------



## lilmissloud (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow! We were told by local hospital whilst being referred the initial consultation should be 6-8 months.. We expected 12 months as a whole but to wait another year later for the ivf is just unacceptable!! That would be a full 6 yrs from initially seeing gp to treatment! I've just told by dh and he to is in shock! Thank you for your honest reply, though not what I wanted to hear lol  
I really do wish you lots of luck on your next attempt   
If I'm not being intrusive what made you put your faith in treatment outside the UK? Other than the cost I mean. Does the care differ?


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I think things have got worse with ivf Wales lately and their waiting times are so long now. I can't afford to wait two years so it's basically useless for me. I am having treatment in czech Republic, they are one of the leaders in Europe for ivf, the clinic is small and personal and amazingly clean and I have found them so much more professional and helpful than private clinics I have been to in the UK. Their success rates are also better than a lot of them. We loved it there, IVF is so over charged in the UK.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't think it's lately it's got bad - it's been like that for years! We put complaints in and were assured things were being sorted but clearly they're not. I would echo Lucieloos advice and go abroad.
Good luck!
BQ. xx


----------



## lilmissloud (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow I've been so naive    Under my local hospital all we was told was not long now. Then we discovered in Jan it's only then we were referred for ivf. The whole process has been a nightmare. The care is good but the lead up and information side is non existent and even my own gp is shocked. Well I think I can say we will be looking for private help however my husband has booked an appointment to get some legal advice on timescales he's a principle man and like a dog with a bone over this etc.. which looks like it will be a waste of time reading some of these threads.. I will be sticking in a formal complaint though, and writing to my mp, this is a disgrace! Thank you so much for the replies ladies best wishes for your journies xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi,

I had to wait 12 months for a consultation, it was then another 9 months until I started to cycle with them.

I was told at time of referral that it was 6 month for consultation and then a further 12 months for treatment waiting list. At my initial consultation the doctor told me about the further year to wait and I bawled in front of her, she then agreed to backdate my entry on to the treatment waiting list but I still had to wait 9 months further where it should have only been 6. 

I just kept onto them, it is a hassle, we were just about to go private when our nhs go came up, I'm just so thankful I don't have to have anything to do with them anymore!


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Also, we complained to the business manager of the unit, compete waste of time I would go higher again!


----------



## lilmissloud (Jun 2, 2015)

Aww guys I can't believe in this day and age this is what you can expect. I'm also so grateful to your fine selves for taking the trouble to respond. To wait even 12 months for an appointment is a joke! Tbh I haven't got a lot of faith in the system and would choose to go private especially seeing how every lady here seems to fight the same battle. however I still intend to let them know how unhappy I am.. First things first a letter tho the ceo of the health trust whilst copying in the local mp for good measure! I've never required medical help for anything till now and I'm just under 35. Nobody told me it would take nearly four years to get this far. Let alone another two yr wait! I can't just sit back and say nothing! I'm appalled! X


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear what has happened.  When we went to ivf wales back 5 years ago we had a wait of several months for an initial consultation.  We were told we had been added to the list at that appointment and the wait was 18months.  9 months later after investigations had taken place we were told we were then being put on the list.  When I questioned this, a look back through the records the person that had first seen us had written to the gp and said we had been put on the list.  Because of that our date on the list was backdated to the date of the letter.  I waited a month then phoned to check the date they had us down for.  I think because it is so busy there have been issues with admin and waiting lists for a while, but based on other comments I have read on here I don't think things have improved following the re-organisation.  Having said that, when we were there all the staff were friendly and we had a successful cycle.

If you are thinking of going private and intend to stay in the uk, both London Womens Clinic and CRGW hold open evenings where you can have a look around.  We went to open evenings for both of them but decided to go to crgw as they felt a bit more personal and I recognised some of the staff form having been at ivf wales.  Unfortunately our cycle failed but we are due to have one last go soon. Info for the open evenings will be on the websites for both of them. 

Good luck with what you choose to do.


----------



## beee (Dec 4, 2014)

I waited six months for a letter confirming my referral... Then another letter came requesting that I go for the same tests I'd already had to get my referral in the first place. Every time I think about the NHS it makes me want to cry! We headed down the private route anyway, thinking NHS would just be a sort of back-up 'iron in the fire'. My advice - don't bother, or at least don't make it your primary option. Good luck!


----------



## lilmissloud (Jun 2, 2015)

Letters written and gone off wonder if it will make a difference but I feel better getting it off my chest. private would be the only option or  route I would take now. I'm surprised the media haven't been all over this. Why in Wales is it a lot different to anywhere else.. 
I'm still disgusted that I pay my taxes and can't get what we are entitled to within reasonable time. 
Thanks again though, I will update should I get a response from complaint. X


----------



## Pudding74 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I'm new here. Our GP referred us earlier this year about Feb I think. Other half was visiting the clinic to go for his SA tests (1st didn't have enough 2nd missed a bit) whilst at the second deposit appointment we spoke to the nice Andrologist about the fact we'd been referred. He said he didn't know exact times but to pop down to the outpatients clinic and ask that our referral had been received and waiting times. We duly went down and spoke to a lovely receptionist who told us yes the referral was logged and similar to mentioned here  - 6-8 months to wait for the consultation and then about 12 months for treatment.  I was shocked to be honest and actually alarm bells rang as I'm 40 and can only have 1 cycle which must be completed before 42! 

Well a couple of weeks ago we had a letter dated 26th April which arrived 20th May!! Saying our BMIs are too high at the moment so they won't put us on the list for consultation. I absolutely understand they have a criteria and agree with this but I was hoping as we've been losing weight since referral that it wouldn't affect our ability to at least have a consultation but (understandably, would affect our ability to have treatment) I totally agree with this don't get me wrong - we have to be a healthy weight for this. But considering it's going to take 18 months for treatment I was surprised. 
Also is there any other speciality in the NHS where they say you have to meet a criteria before consultation? Ie heart people have to give up smoking before a consultation? I don't know, but it just seems a little unfair because after a consultation they could say something like well your GP could prescribe clomid, or there an issue with sperm or lots of other issues. Or actually IVF is not going to work for us because of XYZ.... But not to be able to have the consultation means I don't get to ask a specialist all my questions which my lovely GP just can't answer. 

Lastly the ombudsman Wales has some interesting case notes on complaints - and a few in the last year have concerned WFI - not all negative but interesting to see how they are working and what they've been asked to improve on. You can access it on the net. Worth a read if you struggling sleeping ;-)

I'm glad you've sent the letter to your AM/MP - things don't change if people don't highlight it.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi pudding, 

Your comment has really surprised me as I had to loose a total of 3 stone for my bmi to be suitable to recieve treatment, but I had most of my appointments whilst still over the limit. In fact they only ever weighed me once, my consultant just said as long as it was down to 30 by the time we were due to start treatment then it was fine. As you have said it is such a long wait on the list it gives you more than enough time to shed some pounds!


----------



## sparkskaren (Aug 5, 2015)

I was transfered to ivf wales in October 2012 had my first consultation start of November 2013 and was bumbed up the list as i was 38 years old started IVF end of November and had ec on the 5th December luckily for me it resulted in what is now my 1 year old son. was told however that if that cycle did not work it was 8-9 months before i could try again which would have made me to old for treatment on the Nhs.


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Our mp approached the appeal people for us and we were still denied treatment due to my hubby's bmi, even tho he has high quality sperm so no male issues


----------

